# Anxiety = IBS-D *I can't leave my home w/o going!*



## Can't Stop Going (Oct 3, 2007)

New here, a little history....I've suffered from depression and anxiety on and off all my life. Well, depression mostly, anxiety only on 2 different occasions.The last time I suffered from anxiety I was really stressed out, 19 yrs old, new baby etc etc etc. Panic attacks. Meds and in 6 mos I was better. Got off all meds, fine for years.2nd pregnancy (26 yo) occurs and I get some slight social anxiety + IBS-D for the duration pregnancy and then never really goes away but mostly triggered by going to get togethers, docs office etc (social again) but never uncontrollable, just embarrassing to have to go poo at someones home (especially so for me because I'm usually backed up because of the pain meds I'm on so I'm always worried about clogging the toilet.....ugh...hard to write this...).Now, this time - 3 yrs after the preg, stress again and what do you know, the attacks come back (but very different). My attacks manifested themselves into chest pain, extremely rapid heart rate, can't breathe, IBS-D, feeling like I was going to faint, out of breath easy etc. Ended up in the ER because I didn't know it was anxiety, thought my large variety of pain meds was causing me to have a heart attack. EKG, CT Scan, Xrays, blood work etc. Voilà! you have anxiety. Take some benzo's and go home (2 mg each pill at that...almost OD'd.....ER doc was an idiot).I was in denial and then finally went to the docs 1 month later and was put on Celexa 20 or 30 mg (can't remember) for anxiety, Xanax 0.5 mg as needed for immediate help w/ the attacks. Celexa helped, noticed me being a lot happier in general, the Xanax helped to calm me immediately when having an attack. After that night I couldn't go in the car w/o issues, couldn't be around people, couldn't go to the store, couldn't go to soccer practice, school etc w/o probs.I'm also on Elivil for pain management, Etodolac (anti-inflam), Methadone/morphine (for pain), Vicodin (for breakthrough pain) - btw (by the way), I have had degenerative disc disease, cracked vertebrae & tail bone since I was 19 yrs and been on pain meds all the while, surgery's etc.So about 1 mo after being put on Celexa and Xanax I notice that the IBS-D/Anxiety is so bad I can't control my bowels in very serious situations. Try the AIRPORT check in line w/ my 11 yo kid.I am not having the actual attacks just anxiety over EVERYTHING. I get anxiety then IBS or IBS-D (it's mostly the urgency to go period, if I am still anxiety stricken it'll eventually go to D because I'm emptying out everything solid). The Xanax really doesn't do enough but taking that 1/2 mg pill knocks me on my butt for 3 hrs (very sleepy cuz of all the other meds I'm on that work in the same area of the brain that the Xanax does).I also got put on Bentyl (as needed) 20 mg. I tried it, used it for a bit but it still isn't helping the way I like and the side effects suck. I had to get that prescribed to me over the phone because I can't go to appt's with out having major anxiety and IBS-D, gas, etc. I so don't need another airport incident - especially in a small room w/ no ventilation and way to many people looking. So this is where I am, I've gotten better (no more loss of control) but there are very close calls that happen all the time. I can't go to the store w/o having issues. I can't go by myself because I'll inevitably end up in the restroom after I have placed my items on the checkout line and the checker has begun checking them. I need to go to the dentist but haven't in 1 yr now. Used to go 2x's a year. Need to go to the docs office but can't. My kids need their physicals now and I can't take them. My husband can take the time off and meet me there but I don't even want to go.I need to have a physical and have my meds assessed again and what not and I just can't make the appointment. How in the hell do I get out the door? This is a vicious cycle. I used to have regular anxiety but now that the IBS has gotten so out of control I worry more about going poo than being in a socially uncomfortable situation. When I am at home I am fine 90% of the time. Occasionally I have the IBS-C/D w/ bloating and pain. Some are worse than others but they don't happen all the time. Maybe 1x a week I have a bout of this if I were to stay home all day every day.Is there anyone out there like me? I feel so alone. My husband isn't really supportive, doesn't understand why I cannot do certain things, gets upset over all the abrupt runs to the restroom out in public, the constant want by me to stay home, he has no social life anymore because I won't go with him, he can't understand why I want a camping potty for the mini van (ha ha - no but really, it'd be nice) etc.I've been wanting so badly to meet people like me for a long time and I finally found this place. I wanted to see if there was any advice or even just another someone out there like me so I can stop feeling so embarrassed, humiliated and alone.Long drawn out story all about poo & anxiety, a vent and intro, all in one. Thanks for reading if you made it this far. Can't Stop Going <----who can't leave her home (but needs to).


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,Sorry I just saw this! And so sorry that you've been through so much







...I'm afraid I don't know enough about meds to give any suggestion about your situation -- really sorry -- I'm bringing this post up for you and transferring it to the general discussions forum at the same time to see if other Mods or more experienced members have some good ideas for you. Hang in there!Hugs,Cherrie


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I understand what you mean!! It is the same for me too. I am am petrified when I go to the dentist but I have very weak teeth and have to go all the time. I also have the same problem with dr apointments. I have found a way to manage. I get up very early and I take imodium everyday. I have discussed this with the doctors and have about 3 hours before I have to go to work. At the moment ( I am always really bad in the mornings) I am coping as I manage to empty myself before I leave the house and the tablets have also had time to work and start blocking me up. This really helps me to know that I should be okay. I was very proud of myself last year as I had to have 2 fillings which took about an hour and had to sit in the dentists chair all that time, a week later I had to have a tooth out and was really worried but I got through it. It helps me to plan things around the toilet. Going to supermarkets when I know that they have a toilet - just incase. I barely went out but now I can go shopping, go to the Drs and have a job. I still don't go to social events and have a real problem with funerals and weddings. I also have a hospital appointment as the end of the month for this and just know I will be on the toilet all day!!!lI do know how you feel. You aren't alone with this.Claire XXX


----------



## jadams072803 (Oct 10, 2007)

You are not alone!! I started suffering the same symptoms about a year ago. Now I cannot go anywhere without having to "go"! If I go somewhere that does not have a public restroom I immediately start to panic. I went to the dentist two weeks ago and had to get up in the middle of the exam and run to the restroom. In addition, I have had an "accident" in a retail store as well as two of them in my car. I have a toddler and an infant and it is very hard to get them both out of a car or a shopping cart quickly to make it to a toilet. Knowing this makes me think about it more, which causes me to have to go. It seems to be a terrible cycle because after you have had an accident once, you think about it the next time you are in that situation, which then causes you to stress out about it and the stress causes the urgency to go. I have a couple more dental appointments coming up soon and I do not know what I am going to do.I was shopping with my two babies this morning and AS USUAL, after being in the store for less than 5 minutes, I felt the need to go...having a toddler and infant in a shopping cart and pulling another shopping cart for my items, I was almost running to get to the restroom....unfortunately someone was in the family restroom....I tried to hold it but realized that I was going to have an accident. I then tried to get into the regular restroom with the kids in the shopping cart....LOCKED!!! OH NO....I panicked and knocked on the MENS restroom door.....fortunately there was no one in there and I was able to block the door with the shopping cart and use the mens restroom.....but if there had been a man in there, I would have had an accident. It is nice to know that there are other people out there that have the same problems...sometimes I feel like I dont know how I am supposed to live with this situation....it would be nice to feel Normal again but I don't know if that will ever happen.


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

No your not alone, anxiety/panic attacks are fairly common.I used to have them really bad, couldn't leave the house, it was horrible so I know the feeling well. Like you, couldin't go to the Dentist, Doctor etc. etc., just the thought sent me off which I knew was ridiculous, I was so bad I became (Agoraphobic) which is housebound.You can get over the panic/anxiety, you might need counselling. Most people freek at the thought of having to get to a councellor, I know I did. I bought books and searched all the info I could find on overcoming panic/anxiety attacks. The one thing I found the best for me was relaxation, learning to Hypnotise myself to relax my whole body and use a thought process of positive thinking. You can google panic/anxiety and get lots of good information on the www.This started with me after I had my children which was nearly 40 years ago. I always figured that my hormones were out of whack after having the babies and I still think they were. Unfortunately they didn't have a good blood test for that at that time. If you didn't have panic/anxiety before having children, it could be your hormones might be out of whack. You could have them checked when you can get to a doctor.One hint, do you have a relative or good friend that could go with you to see the Doctor that you can tell them exactly how you are feeling? This might help you to get out a little bit which is a good start. Please seek help somehow, if I could overcome 24/7 anxicety/panic I know anyone can. Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## darknisces (Dec 26, 2007)

After many frustrating meetings with doctors, specialists, and hours of internet research and reading many peoples stories my *opinion * is that whatever the other external or internal stimuli the trigger, the worst culprit is stress and anxiety if you can manage stress and anxiety mostly with eastern philosophies and adressing your fears you will beat IBS-DEasier said than done, i know, countless near miss accidents in bars, stuck underground trains i know only sheer will and mental strength has saved me, western medicine does nothing, except imodium which removes the D elements but does nothing for the IBS, the urgency is all in your head, once you realise this and tackle it it gets better. I acknowledge that i am lucky im relatively successful young and single so i can usual "escape" a situation as im not tied down and can take taxis, drop everything and run to rest room.I love live bands and it is dammingly infuriating to have 5-10 ibs-d attacks in a packed pub with one male cubicle always full, only to be completely fine once i leave and hop on a night bus home, infuriating to need to use the bathroom at once when flatmates are in the shower but as soon as they go out i dont need it, or if i have an ensuite i dont need it which why for me and reading a lot of peoples stories ive realised its all stress, if you can minimise the sub-conscious stress, thinking about it when your not even aware of it, the symptoms will slowly diminish, that and imodium is your friend...in moderation as per your doctors ordershope that helps, my story is below for referenceMy detailsMale, 26, Very active and healthy, Australian, living in London, ArchitectSymptomsUrgency and IBS-DTriggers-Binge drinking or alcohol and stressful environment (outdoor festivals, bars with no loos)-Drugs (cocaine, ectasy) and stress involved with taking drugs-Being stuck underground on tube or crowded train, airplanes-Anxiety over meeting someone, waiting for someone in a public place, nighttime when public restrooms are closed-Living in a stressful environment (having to share bathroom with many people)-Parties and clubs (with limited loos)-Thinking about needing to use bathroom-Caffeine, Coffee, Chocolate, Red Meat, Red Wine, Milk-One night stands, picking up girls-Vitamin deficiencyThings that work-Avoiding stressful places or environments where i feel trapped, not being tied into meetings, situations etc, being indepedant of what other people think-Using motorbike/bicycle/buses to get to work, moving back to Australia to use car-Exercise, mediation, relaxation, playing music after stressful day at work to unwind-Having a good home environment-Taking time to use bathrooms where available and not caring what people think-Taking imodium (Loperamide) prior to going to dinner with friends or drinking, using recreational drugs, being close to home or having personal transport-Planning overseas travelling in detail-Massage/Chiropractor-Peppermint/Cammomile tea-St Johns wort (herbal anti-depressants) -Actively controlling panic, tackling agoraphobia, but having an escape plan-Switching to soy, white meat, soups and home cooked meals-Changing my lifestyle to be less manic, more relaxed-Meditation with martial arts, stretchingThings that dont work for me but others have recommended-Acupuncture-Herbal Teas-Anti spasmodic (Mebeverine Hypochloride)-Calcium and Vitamin D-Anti-depressants and sedatives-Hypnotism and cognitive therapy (behavioural thinking)-Yoghurt, Digestive supplementsHope that helpsB


----------



## BryterLayter (Dec 15, 2007)

darknisces,I like your honesty. I like your tips, they are very real and I can relate to them. Your tips are real also because they don't involve any kind of placebo effects. But how long have you had IBS? And what would you say was the cause for your IBS? Did you get a travel virus that caused IBS or was it brought on by aniexty?By the way what type of music, do you prefer to see live?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A lot of IBS d and d/cers have the issues you describe, but in varying degrees.A big part of helping this is understanding.But this thread has some good *going to the dentist *info on it as well as information on IBS.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...&hl=dentistThis is an excellent article on anxiety one of the best I have personally read really. Part of the issue your having here also is antisipatory anxiety.Time Magazine Understanding anxietyhttp://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/2...ety/story4.htmlPart of what is hardwired when it comes to anxiety and panic attacks is the fight or flight responce. This is directly connected to the gut and is very important."What is the "fight or flight response?"This fundamental physiologic response forms the foundation of modern day stress medicine. The "fight or flight response" is our body's primitive, automatic, inborn response that prepares the body to "fight" or "flee" from perceived attack, harm or threat to our survival.What happens to us when we are under excessive stress?When we experience excessive stress-whether from internal worry or external circumstance-a bodily reaction is triggered, called the "fight or flight" response. Originally discovered by the great Harvard physiologist Walter Cannon, this response is hard-wired into our brains and represents a genetic wisdom designed to protect us from bodily harm. This response actually corresponds to an area of our brain called the hypothalamus, which-when stimulated-initiates a sequence of nerve cell firing and chemical release that prepares our body for running or fighting."http://www.thebodysoulconnection.com/Educa...nter/fight.htmlThis is also connected to IBS and the brain gut axis through whats called mast cells embedded in the gut wall."FYI"You have two brains: one in your head and another in your gut. Dr. Jackie D. Wood is a renowned physiologist at The Ohio State University. He calls the second brain, "the-little-brain-in-the-gut." This enteric nervous system is part of the autonomic nervous system and contains over one hundred million neurons, which is as many as are in the spinal cord. This complex network of nerves lines the walls of the digestive tract form the esophagus all the way down to the colon. This little brain in the gut is connected to the big brain by the vagus nerves, bundles of nerve fibers running from the GI tract to the head. All neurotransmitters, such as serotonin that are found in the brain are also present in the gut.Dr Wood has discovered that this little-brain-in-the-gut has programs that are designed for our protection and which are very much like computer programs. They respond to perceived threats in the same way that the limbic system or the emotional brain does. So the threat of a gastrointestinal infection can activate the program that increases gut contractions in order to get rid of the infection. The symptoms are abdominal cramping and diarrhea. Dr. Wood has determined that a type of cell found in the body and the gut, called the mast cell, is a key to understanding the connection of the big brain in the head with the little-brain-in-the-gut. Mast cells are involved in defense of the body. In response to certain threats or triggers, such as pollen or infection, mast cells release chemicals, such as histamine, that help to fight off the invader. Histamine is one of the chemicals that causes the symptoms of an allergy or a cold. When an infection of the gut occurs, such as food poisoning or gastroenteritis, the mast cells of the gut release histamine. The little-brain-in-the-gut interprets the mast cell signal of histamine release as a threat and calls up a protective program designed to remove the threat â€" at the expense of symptoms: abdominal pain and diarrhea. The brain to mast cell connection has a direct clinical relevance for irritable bowel syndrome and other functional gastrointestinal syndromes. It implies a mechanism for linking allostasis and the good stress response to irritable states (e.g., abdominal pain and diarrhea) of the gut. *Mast cells can be activated to release histamine in response to perceived psychological stress, whether the stressor or trigger is consciously perceived or not. So the end result is the same as if an infection activated the program in the-little-brain-in-the-gut: abdominal pain and diarrhea."*http://www.parkviewpub.com/nuggets/n5.html this is worth reading alsoSurprising Link Between Mood and Digestion http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/primer/101186767Its a lot to read but it will really help.


----------



## larryone (Dec 26, 2007)

I was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis 35 yrs ago. After a few years on the meds was able to get off and haven,t seen a doc in 20 yrs. Most of my trouble now is ibs. I too was home bound for yrs and afraid to go out for fear of an episode. Started taking chamomile and valerian to ease my nerves and it has helped. Try not to be embarrased for that just adds to the anxiety. As a doc once told me its a double edged sword. Ibs causes stress and stress causes Ibs.


----------



## blm (Jan 10, 2008)

YOU SOUND LIKE YOU ARE ME. I ONLY WORK ABOUT FIVE MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE NOW BUT SOMETIMES I HAVE TO STOP AT DAIRY QUEEN TO USE THE RESTROOM BECAUSE I CAN'T MAKE IT THAT FAR. I ALSO HAVE TO GO BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE HOUSE AND CAR BECAUSE I ALWAYS FREAK ABOUT BEING IN A CAR AND NOT BEING ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE BATHROOM. FORTUNATELY MY HUSBAND IS VERY UNDERSTANDING BUT UNFORTUNATELY MY WORK IS NOT. ON THE VERGE OF GETTING FIRED FOR BEING A COUPLE OF MINUTES LATE SO OFTEN. IT AFFECTS ME ON A DAILY BASIS. DON'T WANT TO GO PLACES WITH FRIENDS IN CASE IF HAVE TO GO. AFRAID TO GO OUT TO DINER BECAUSE DON'T KNOW IF IT WILL HIT ON THE WAY HOME AND I WON'T MAKE IT TO A BATHROOM IN TIME. YOU ARE DEFINITELY NOT THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE. PEOPLE JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW BAD IT CAN BE. I JUST GET TOLD AT WORK TO GET UP EARLIER. I ALREADY GET UP 2-1/2 HOURS EARLY WHEN I ONLY WORK FIVE MINUTES AWAY AND YET I STILL CAN'T MAKE IT.


----------



## jessica1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

hi sorry i just came across this post.....sounds like me! i will get anxious at the thought of having to go to the loo and not being able to, like on a long journey, even waiting in a room, or in a class meetingi have only had this problem since i have been out with friends less often, basically i am less confident as i am not gonig out socialising. today i realised it is anxiety(i thought it was ibs)....well maybe it's boththe thing is i have needed the loo on several occassions but as soon as i get distracted the feeling goes....even if i am close to pooing myself so then you have to think well why worry? you won't poo yourself! it CAN be controlled.....it's your thought sthat affect your sensitive bowel, you need to try some calming exercises.....ones for anxietyit's a big vicious cycle, you get nervous at not getting to the loo, you think about it more and you get more nervous....it is making my life hell at the moment but if i cannot sort myself out, sort my head out then i will not work, travel, have kids, get married or enjoy life, do you want to miss out on your life because you nee the loo? i certainly don't want to!i am going to try some medications to stop anxiety, if you research them you may find one that will suit you well. I think you need to chill and try to get out more, the more things you do the less it will affect you, if you sit in the house you are in your comfort zone....i would also suggest that if you know you are going on a long journey don't touch sorbitol(artificial sweetners) or anything spicey as this will obviously upset you're stomach.i understand how you feel though, i also know how it feels when people don't understand what you are going through but try the meds, try speaking to your hubby about it....if need be bring tissue/ a spare pair of knickers with you on long journeys so you know that they are there, that may make you feel better.all the bestJess


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128175-ibs-d-and-panic-attacks/


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

OK, I have to ask.....are you Dr Snow?Are you affiliated with Dr Snow?What is your connection with Dr Snow?


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

Doc said:


> You can get rid of the IBS quite quickly - you just haven't "run into" the right person yet. Your anxiety -ect is not the cause of your diarrhea/urgency. The anxiety is only aggravating another- pre- existing problem - with your GI tract. I can help you get total control of this & make your life a little easier & more able to deal with the other issues. There are no medications that are going to fix this. Think about this - you HAD to have had some antibiotics at some time PRIOR to those symptoms showing up. That is the only cause- they wipe out the mucosal lining that protects your colon/intestines -and allows your own digestive enzymes to essentially-"eat" & irritate your colon/intestines . Hence- urgency after eating. I can walk you through this.1. eat a low fiber diet (temporarily) - no raw fruit/vegs -nuts seeds -corn. Your colon is already irritated- you don't need to drag "roughage' over it. 2. you need to rebuild that mucosal lining- get a GOOD probiotic (not all are the same) & never take a probiotic w/o colostrum - it won't work! This will protect the acids from "eating" the GI tissue- while we rebuild the GI wall made of skin- fat -muscle - we will do that next- do the above now & check in with questions.BTW- almost forgot --- GET SOMETHING AT A HEALTH FOOD STORE- CALLED- BOULARRDII - A SPECIAL KIND OF PROBIOTIC- THAT WILL STOP THE DIARRHEA - TODAY - & ONGOING- IN A LEGITIMATE WAY -NOT A TEMPORARY DRUG B/S WAY --- Let me know - -- everyone else on here - this will work for you also - try it and share on this Forum - btw- check out the IBS- Diarrhea -DR.Albert Snow- chat on this Forum. I will be checking in daily -for questions/feedback, Good Luck!Skeptics -does this make more sense than any thing you tried that didn't work -think outside the box - what have you got to lose - except diarrhea -ect


Hi Doc,I am at wits end and have almost become a prisoner to this condition, but i am always reading these boards and trying new things all the time.I am confused as i really dont know what my condition is, psycological or physical (IBS-D).I will describe my current condition and status and i pray that you can help.I am a 43 yr old maleI had all necessary tests done more than once and nothing has been found in all cases, dianosis was "nervouse stomach"..Upper and lower colanoscopy, barium exrays.Also in my 15th. CBT session with very little improvement.Condition:*For the past 12 yrs i have been battling a fear of losing bowel control in public.*If i am home my condition is fine..and when i feel the urge to go i dont panic because i know bathroom is available.*When i have to leave the house, i feel anxious as my bowels start acting up and have to go to bathroom sometimes more than once.*Whenever i know there will be no bathroom available i actually make myself so nervouse that i get stomach cramps, urgency, panic = diarrhea or loose stools *When nervouse stomach acts up i have less than 30 seconds to make it to a bathroom.*I rarely go out due to condition, i cant leave home in the morning before 12pm, need 3 hrs to complete my business..Currently trying: L-Glutamine, B complex, d3, Caltrate Plus, Digestive enzymes, probiotics, fish oil, peppermint pills, dairy free diet. and clonazepam, only when i absoloutley have to take a longer than usual trip..I have been told this is psycological but i also beleive it is a physical problem as well.. i know i have to overcome the mental aspect of my problem but this can only be done if i reduce the physical problem 1st..Hope you can help...Coda


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

What gets me, is that Dr's won't even give us tips, on how to plan our lives around I.B.S!! :| This may sound stupid, but just after i urinate my bowel calms down [?]. It confuses me a lot. lol. I think hope is the best we can do. x x


----------

